# Ausbrechen



## Manaori (6. Juni 2011)

Also, Hallo erst mal, ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr's schon wusstet...

Ne, Spaß. 

Ich denke mal, jeder kennt so Situationen im Leben, wo einem alles über den kopf zu wachsen scheint, wo man ausbrechen will, irgendwohin, wo einen der ganze Kram nicht mehr kratzt und so weiter. Als Schüler vielleicht der Prüfungsstress, später dann Uni , Arbeit, wenn sich alles häuft und es privat vielleicht gerade auch nicht so läuft wie es sollte... kurz, wo einfach alles schief läuft, was schief laufen kann, und noch ein bisschen mehr. Wo man sich am liebsten ins Bett werfen und die Tage verschlafen würde.


Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt, wie ihr damit umgeht/umgegangen seid. Therapiemöglichkeiten, sozusagen. Wie holt ihr euch in solchen Situationen Entspannung? Wie bekommt ihr eure Motivation wieder in den Griff? Wie kriegt ihr sowas möglichst schnell wieder weg, weil ihr euch viellleicht gerade jetzt das nicht leisten könnt und es nicht einfach "überschlafen" könnt? 

Vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe für all die, die gerade jetzt (wie ich >.>) in Prüfungsstress kommen, und/oder zusätzlich noch andere Probleme haben, bis zu einem Punkt, wo der Geist einfach schreit "Nein aus (nicht haalt stop *hust*) ich will ne Pause!" 

Ich hoffe, der Thread wird hier nicht zerrissen oder so, auch über so ein Thema sollte man normal reden können


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ich hab so etwas Ähnliches. 

Bin jetzt seit vier Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen (übrigens auch die erste - umgekehrt genauso), zwischen uns klappt alles. Problem: Sie plant schon eifrig für die Zukunft. Sie hätte gerne:

- drei Kinder
- ein Haus
- einen großen Garten mit Pool
- eventuell ein Boot

Wobei sie das jetzt nicht soo ernst mein. Klar hätte sie das gerne, aber ohne ginge es auch. Bis auf die Kinder eben, die sind für sie Pflicht. Nun, sie verdient als Kinderkrankenschwester 1600 netto mit 23 Jahren. Wenn wir zusammenziehen, also in ~4 Jahren etwa, dürfte sie mit 27 vermutlich 1750 netto haben. Nun komm ich dazu:

Ich studiere Jura. Bekanntermaßen erleben wir eine Juristenschwemme, offene Türen hat nur der, der beide Examina mit 9 von 18 Punkten abschließt. Klingt einfach, aber das schaffen nur 15% der Absolventen. Selbst wenn ich das schaffe, hab ich immer noch jede Menge Konkurrenten. Mein Ziel: Laufbahn im Justizdienst, Einstiegsgehalt liegt bei ca. 3000 netto Grundgehalt. Wir könnten also im Alter von 30-32 erstmals ernsthaft ans Haus gehen mit etwa 5000 netto. Nur hängt das alles davon ab, wie mein Studium läuft. Wenn es mir so geht wie den meisten, lande ich mit 1800 brutto in einer Versicherung oder in einer Mini-Kanzlei. 
Ich mach mich verrückt mit dem Leistungsdruck, vor allem weil die ersten Klausuren nicht besonders inspirierend waren. Zwar hab ich bestanden, aber kam nicht in die Reichweite des Prädikats.

Toll ist ja noch, dass ich nach meinem Studium in der Referendarenzeit weniger verdiene als ein Arbeitsloser, d.h. wir wohnen dann zu 2. auf Hartz-IV-Niveau für mindestens zwei Jahre.


----------



## skyline930 (6. Juni 2011)

In Stresssituationen brauche ich Musik. So dämlich es klingen mag, wenn ich Stress habe, brauche ich meine Ohrstöpsel auf voller Lautstärke im Ohr dröhnen.
Außerdem ist es bei mir meistens so, dass wenn irgendeine Scheiße passiert, ich ein paar Tage demotiviert und mies drauf bin, mich dann aber von selbst wieder fange, da ich einfach kein Mensch bin der den Kopf hängen lässt.


----------



## Belomil (6. Juni 2011)

ich bin zum glück ein typ der extrem selten in solche "OH-SHIT mein leben geht total den bach runter"-löcher fällt... hatte zwar in letzter zeit n paar kleine verzweiflungsanfälle während ich meine spezialgebiete für die matura geschrieben hab aber sonst bin ich (leider?) eher so n "mir wayne" typ, auch im prüfungsstress...
meine freundin dagegen is relativ schnell mal total down und kommt dann zu mir zum ausweinen, geht natürlich auch umgekehrt 
die sorgen im alkohol ertränken oder drogen nehmen bringt absolut nichts, man is zwar die paar stunden weggedröhnt aber dann kommt alles wieder und das machts auf dauer nur schlimmer...

meiner meinung nach ist das wichtigste einfach darüber zu reden, entweder mit der freundin/dem freund, der/dem besten oder auch mami. aber reden darüber ist einfach VERDAMMT wichtig in meinen Augen... den ganzen müll von der seele reden
mehr kann ich dir im moment auch nicht sagen...

greetz
Belomil


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich in so ner Stresssituation bin denk ich mir immer, "noch 1 1/2-2 Jahre und dann bin ich eh weg und niemand sagt mir mehr was ich zu tun hab".


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich in ner Stresssituation bin, nehm ich nen Kaffee, einen Stuhl, hocke mich ans Fenster, dreh Musik auf und schau einfach nur nach draussen.


----------



## Velynn (6. Juni 2011)

Habe diese und nächste Woche meine Abschlusspr¨üfungen und habe erst am sa richtig angefangen zu lernen. Meine Klasse meint ich wäre völlig durchgeknallt und ich würde desshalb meine Prüfungen nicht bestehen. Was sie aber nicht wissen ist, dass solche Äusserungen meine grösste Motivation darstellen. Heute waren die ersten Tests und siehe da, es lief einfach nur super gut. Bin total euphorisch und sogar gespannt auf die nächsten Prüfungen. Klar habe auch ich oft gedacht "oh mann, ich will einfach weit weg von all dem zeug" und verweile dann auch gerne bei dieser Vorstellung des "Ausbrechens". Gestern war das wieder der Fall, ich habe dann einfach eine CD aufgelegt und angefangen für 15min Merengue zu tanzen. Dann gings mir irgendwie besser und ich habe dann wieder konzentriert weitergelernt.
Letztes Jahr wäre ich mit meiner jetztigen Situation wahrscheinlich total überfordert gewesen und hätte richtig Panik geschoben oder mich an meinem besten Freund ausgeweint oO. Ich schätze ich habe mehr Selbstvertrauen entwickelt und bin lockerer geworden, entlastet einem vor und während den Prüfungen sehr...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2011)

Es klingt etwas verrückt, aber wenn ich am Ausrasten bzw. kurz davor bin, beiße ich so fest ich kann mir in die Hand oder den Arm. Nach ner Weile habe ich mich dann wieder beruhigt.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es klingt etwas verrückt, aber wenn ich am Ausrasten bzw. kurz davor bin, beiße ich so fest ich kann mir in die Hand oder den Arm. Nach ner Weile habe ich mich dann wieder beruhigt.



Ja das hilft^^ Oder zumindest den Fingernagel vom Daumen in den Zeigefinger drücken.


----------



## Chillers (6. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ner Stresssituation bin, nehm ich nen Kaffee, einen Stuhl, hocke mich ans Fenster, dreh Musik auf und schau einfach nur nach draussen.



Was bei mir definitiv gegen Stress jeder Art hilft, ist Sport zu treiben.
Sei es joggen (wozu ich mich überwinden muss, laufen ist nicht meins; aber wenn ich den Schweinehund überwunden und die Runde gedreht habe, fühle ich mich nur glücklich), schwimmen, Badminton oder eine Runde Fitnessstudio.
Besonders das Studio wirkt Wunder, nach einer Stunde Workout und anschließender Sauna fühle ich mich nur noch ausgeglichen und samtig.

Was ich in Stesssituationen inzwischen vermeide, ist, mir Probleme von Freunden anzuhören ( ala : meine Freundin ist so plöde, ich würde mich am liebsten trennen, aber;...meine Arbeit so frustig, würde gerne was anderes machen, aber...), die immer das gleiche Problem wälzen und trotz schon oft geäußerter Ratschläge nichts an der Situation ändern können oder wollen und mich als Öhrchendummy benutzen.
Eine Zeitlang dachte ich wohl, dass es mir hilft, anderen zu helfen, wenn ich mir selber schon nicht helfen kann.
Seitdem ich sage: *Stop! Hör´auf. War nie und ist nicht meine Baustelle, leg´eine andere CD ein* geht´s auch diesbezüglich besser.

Wenn der Kessel überkocht, Laufschuhe an und rennen... wie Forrest.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Juni 2011)

Ok ich geb dir jetzt die einzig sinnvolle und richtige Antwort:
Geh zum psychologischem Betreuungsdienst an deiner Uni und lasse dich dort beraten.

Du machst dir jetzt schon Gedanken darüber, was in 10 Jahren alles schief laufen kann...
Wer weiß ob du mit deiner Freundin dann noch zusammen bist, wie die Marktlage für neuwertige Juristen dann ist und so weiter.

Das kann dann unter Umständen zu Psychosen, Angstzuständen, Depressioinen und zu nem Burn-Out führen. Offensichtlich kommst du mit der Situation nicht alleine klar, denn sonst würdest du nicht nach Hilfe suchen .


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich hab auch öfter so ein Stresslevel, was auch völlig normal ist, wenn man nicht gerade im Geld schwimmt und sonst keine Sorgen hat.

Meistens legt sich das nach ein paar Stunden/Tagen, je nach Situation. Ich muss dann auch mal einfach gar nix machen, nur entspannen, ein Buch lesen oder nur zocken etc.
Irgendwie kann ich mich dann immer wieder auf ein erträgliches Niveau zurückbringen.


----------



## Perkone (6. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, solche Phasen kenne ich auch.... Wenn ich meist total fertig und wütend bin, geh ich n paar Scheitel Holz zerhacken. Dazumals hab ich auch ma meine Schranktür eingetreten und nem Plüschtier gern mein Kampfmesser reingejagt (Stand da immer rum dieses überdimensionale Viech).

Was ich auch gern mach wenn mir alles iwie zu viel ist: Ich red mit meiner Mutter drüber. Trink ein paar Bier zu viel und schau mir die Sache an, was man als erstes lösen könnte. Nur mal so zur Info ^^


----------



## Chillers (6. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok ich geb dir jetzt die einzig sinnvolle und richtige Antwort:
> Geh zum psychologischem Betreuungsdienst an deiner Uni und lasse dich dort beraten.


Was ich anmerke: Du beziehst Deinen post auf Ceiwyn, nicht auf den TE. Oder irre ich mich?
Zum Verständnis des chats wäre es hilfreich, das auch anzugeben.


----------



## Manaori (6. Juni 2011)

Jap, das hat mich im ersten Moment auch verwirrt *g* @ Chillers. 

Und das mit dem Psychologen aufsuchen ist in manchen Lebenslagen nicht so einfach. Zum einen sind Psychologen meistens teuer, udn wenn man eh schon Geldprobleme hat... zum anderen ist es oft eine lange Suche, bis man einen gefunden hat, mit dem man wirklich reden kiann. Psychologe und Patient müssen aufeinander passen,sonst kann keine Basis geschaffen werden, und ohne Basis ist 3es sinnloses Geld rausschmeißen. 


Ich finde es gerade interessant, dass so oft Musik empfohlen wird. Die hilft mir auch oft... auch selber machen, mal ans Klavier setzen. Singen, möglichst laut und meistens falsch. *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Ich war schon einmal bei einer Psychologin. Allerdings nicht, weil ich das Bedürfnis hatte, sondern weil ich es im Rahmen einer OP über mehrere Wochen angeboten bekam. Das einzige, was ich machen musste, war labern. Aber neue Erkenntnisse brachte das nicht ein. Dafür schrieb die einen um den anderen Block voll mit Notizen.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dafür schrieb die einen um den anderen Block voll mit Notizen.


Wenn du dich später mal fragen solltest, warum du partout nicht Staatsanwalt wirst. Jetzt weißt du es.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du dich später mal fragen solltest, warum du partout nicht Staatsanwalt wirst. Jetzt weißt du es.



Wahrscheinlich hat sie einfach nur eine große Schrift!


----------



## Chillers (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat sie einfach nur eine große Schrift!



Oder Deine Probs waren zu groß. 

Im Ernst, Ceiwyn, ich würde mich von den Erwartungen Deiner Freundin einfach nicht *erschlagen* lassen.
Da rennt man ja weg. 
Eine kleine Bude (im Bad mit Whirlpool) tut´es ja auch.
Und dann erstmal ein Kind zum eingewöhnen.

Wenn´s da nicht klappt, hast Du Dir 2 Kinder gespart und bist um eine Erfahrung reicher.
Bekomme ich jetzt hier Beratungshonorar oder werde ich gebannt?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Nun ja, ich kenn das auch. Ich versuch dann meistens, zu meiner besten Freundin zu fahren, sei es nur mal von freitags bis sonntags, einfach mal für ein paar Tage raus. Handy aus und ab geht's, nix mehr von der Welt wissen. Alleine die zwei Stunden Autofahrt mit lauter Musik hin und das Ganze nochmal zurück machen bei mir schon sehr viel aus, dass es mir besser geht. Wenn das nicht drin ist, versuch ich irgend eine Autofahrt so zu "legen", dass ich allein bin und die Musik richtig aufdrehen kann. Krieg da eigentlich immer nen klaren Kopf, wenn ich im Auto mitgröhle und dabei eben fahre.

Edit: Ich persönlich kann Ceiwyn da sehr gut verstehen. Bei mir ist es nicht Jura, sondern Medizin, wobei ich noch 1-2 Jahre auf den Platz warten muss. Bis dahin bin ich 22 oder 23. Bis ich dann mal Geld verdiene (als Assistenzärztin) bin ich Ende 20, wenn's mit dem Studium gut läuft. Ich als Frau denk mir da auch "meine biologische Uhr läuft nicht ewig" und "irgendwann Kinder wären schon schön" - aber sicherlich nicht, bevor ich mein Kind im Ernstfall nicht alleine ernähren könnte. Dazu bin ich schlicht zu realistisch und weiß, wie viele Beziehungen und Ehen nach Jahren noch in die Brüche gehen können. Und abhängig werde ich mich von einem Mann nie machen. Heißt, ich hab keine wirklich lange Zeitspanne zum Kinder kriegen. 1-2 wären aber schon schön. Und vorher wäre ja noch ein Mann dafür zu finden  Oder ich mach's einfach wie Cuddy und adoptier eins, wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit =)


----------



## Terrascream (7. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab so etwas Ähnliches.
> 
> Bin jetzt seit vier Jahren mit meiner Freundin zusammen (übrigens auch die erste - umgekehrt genauso), zwischen uns klappt alles. Problem: Sie plant schon eifrig für die Zukunft. Sie hätte gerne:
> 
> ...





Mhh es gibt da einen schönen Spruch der allgemein helfen sollte.
Probleme die man kennt kann man lösen.
Probleme die man übergeht machen krank.

Also such dir am Besten jemandem zum reden, Eltern, Freunde etc. - das sollte schon genug helfen.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

gestalte dir dein leben so, dass du nicht ausbrechen willst. scheiss auf karriere, geld, haus und auto ... werd straßenmusiker. das meine ich ernst. wenn du mit dem leben, dass du wahrscheinlich führen wirst (haus, freundin, garten, kinder) schon jetzt probleme hast, dann lass dich nicht drauf ein. 

ein befreiungsschlag könnte das richtige sein. überleg dir vorher genau was du willst (aussteiger in thailand, autoverkäufer auf malle .. oder eben doch ein bürgerliches leben in deutschland) und tue es.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2011)

Es ist ja nicht, dass ich mit dem Lebensstil Probleme hätte. Nur der Druck, dort auch hinzugelangen, ist einfach irre.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

naja, von nix kommt nix.

hatte es so verstanden, dass dir die visionen deiner freundin angst machen ... aber dann: knie dich rein! ;-)


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe für all die, die gerade jetzt (wie ich >.>) in Prüfungsstress kommen, und/oder zusätzlich noch andere Probleme haben, bis zu einem Punkt, wo der Geist einfach schreit "Nein aus (nicht haalt stop *hust*) ich will ne Pause!"
> 
> Ich hoffe, der Thread wird hier nicht zerrissen oder so, auch über so ein Thema sollte man normal reden können



ich arbeite einfach weiter , droehn mich voll mit energy drinks und fuehl mich mental vergewaltigt ... so is das eben ... an einem bestimmten punkt is mir die pruefung nur noch latte und ich tu mein bestes aber stressen tu ich dafuer dann 100 % net mehr

vllt hilfts wenn du an ne ganz bestimmte person denkst ? (<3)
reden is auch ne gute alternative ... an der uni reden mein nachbar und ich dann oft zusammen , oder zum entspannen durchstoeber ich das netz


----------



## Terrascream (7. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht, dass ich mit dem Lebensstil Probleme hätte. Nur der Druck, dort auch hinzugelangen, ist einfach irre.



Mhh ich kann dir nur raten das du mit so einem Lebensstil vorsichtig sein solltest.
Hatte den gleichen Fall in der Familie & auch in meinem bekannten Kreis...massive Erwartungen führen meist zu Streit, Stress & Affären 

Aber ich wünsch dir alles gute !:>


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Ich persönlich kann Ceiwyn da sehr gut verstehen. Bei mir ist es nicht Jura, sondern Medizin, wobei ich noch 1-2 Jahre auf den Platz warten muss. Bis dahin bin ich 22 oder 23. Bis ich dann mal Geld verdiene (als Assistenzärztin) bin ich Ende 20, wenn's mit dem Studium gut läuft. Ich als Frau denk mir da auch "meine biologische Uhr läuft nicht ewig" und "irgendwann Kinder wären schon schön" - aber sicherlich nicht, bevor ich mein Kind im Ernstfall nicht alleine ernähren könnte. Dazu bin ich schlicht zu realistisch und weiß, wie viele Beziehungen und Ehen nach Jahren noch in die Brüche gehen können. Und abhängig werde ich mich von einem Mann nie machen. Heißt, ich hab keine wirklich lange Zeitspanne zum Kinder kriegen. 1-2 wären aber schon schön. Und vorher wäre ja noch ein Mann dafür zu finden  Oder ich mach's einfach wie Cuddy und adoptier eins, wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit =)



nur als kleiner schock im voraus ... die versicherung als arzt kostet im durchschnitt 250.000 euro im jahr und muss abgeschlossen werden BEVOR du anfaengst , also kurz bevor du dein diplom bekommst etc...

so hat man das uns jedenfalls gesagt


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich arbeite einfach weiter , droehn mich voll mit energy drinks und fuehl mich mental vergewaltigt ... so is das eben ... an einem bestimmten punkt is mir die pruefung nur noch latte und ich tu mein bestes aber stressen tu ich dafuer dann 100 % net mehr
> 
> vllt hilfts wenn du an ne ganz bestimmte person denkst ? (<3)
> reden is auch ne gute alternative ... an der uni reden mein nachbar und ich dann oft zusammen , oder zum entspannen durchstoeber ich das netz



Naja, wenn es jetzt nicht nur Schulischer Stress ist - der allein kriegt mich eigentlich lange nicht mehr runter - sondern auch privater, das ist es, was mir momentan das Kreuz b richt. Wenn sich zwei der besten Freunde nur noch anzicken und man versuchen soll, das am Laufen zu halten, und die Breitseite abkriegt, wenn der Vter, wenn er heim kommt, nur am rumnölen ist... und so ^^ Wo das mit dem abschlaten nicht mehr klappt wiel irgendwo immer was ist.


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht, dass ich mit dem Lebensstil Probleme hätte. Nur der Druck, dort auch hinzugelangen, ist einfach irre.



WILLST Du denn da auch wirklich hin?
Meine Freundin will von mir auch, dass ich 5k netto nach Hause bringe oder alternativ die Weltherrschaft an mich reisse. Habe bisher beides nicht geschafft, ist aber trotzdem nicht schlimm. Meistens kommt es nämlich sowieso anders als man denkt. Ich sitze hier in einem Job, in dem ich weniger verdiene als vorher, dafür habe ich hier aber auch null Stress. Früher habe ich mich kaputt gearbeitet. Natürlich will ich auch gern ein klein wenig Eigentum, aber ich werde bestimmt nicht daran zugrunde gehen, wenn ich es in meinem Leben nicht schaffen sollte.

Was ich momentan nicht so richtig abkann, ist der Stress, den meine Freundin auf mir ablädt. Sie ist unzufrieden mit Ihrer aktuellen Arbeit, jeden Tag bekomme ich mindestens einen Anruf von ihr, was denn alles doof sei und was mal wieder passiert ist. Naja, mir hilft es, mich dann abends mit anderen Leuten über komplett andere Dinge zu unterhalten, seien es Freunde am Telefon oder zu nem Bierchen oder Bekannte im TS3. Oder ich stelle mich eine Stunde vor mein Mischpult und meine Turnies und lass mich ein wenig von den Bässen streicheln


----------



## sympathisant (7. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es jetzt nicht nur Schulischer Stress ist - der allein kriegt mich eigentlich lange nicht mehr runter - sondern auch privater, das ist es, was mir momentan das Kreuz b richt. Wenn sich zwei der besten Freunde nur noch anzicken und man versuchen soll, das am Laufen zu halten, und die Breitseite abkriegt, wenn der Vter, wenn er heim kommt, nur am rumnölen ist... und so ^^ Wo das mit dem abschlaten nicht mehr klappt wiel irgendwo immer was ist.



in sonen situationen kann mal zwei wochen urlaub helfen. akkus aufladen. muss kein luxus-urlaub in dubai sein. zelt schnappen und nach schweden trampen tuts auch ...


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> in sonen situationen kann mal zwei wochen urlaub helfen. akkus aufladen. muss kein luxus-urlaub in dubai sein. zelt schnappen und nach schweden trampen tuts auch ...



Naja, Urlaub nehmen, mitten im ärgsten Prüfungsstress?  Auf der Arbeit geht das vielleicht eher,wobei da die meisten Arbeitgeber auch nix von Spontanurlauben halten. Schüler hingegen müssen da bleiben bis ferien sind (haben dafür halt öfter und mehr xD).


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Eine Freundin würde mich momentan wohl auch verrückt machen.
Das ist aber bei jedem anders und das ist sicher auch eine Eigenart von mir, dass ich gern mein Ding mache und mich daran immer mehr gewöhne. Lasse mich ungern von jemandem beeinflussen, bei einer Beziehung muss man eben oft auch die Wünsche des jeweils anderen nicht nur respektieren sondern vielmehr diese Wünsche direkt in sein eigenes Leben miteinbauen.

Mich stresst sowas immer, weil es meistens nicht mit meinen eigenen Wünschen konform geht.

Urlaub finde ich auch eine gute Idee. Sowas kann immer viel bringen und viel mental verändern bzw. auffrischen. Leider ist Urlaub auch immer mit Kosten verbunden.
Ich war schon seit Jahren nicht mehr länger als ein paar Tage im Urlaub, von daher würde mir das sicherlich auch gut tun, aber ich würde dann mein ganzes Erspartes für so einen Urlaub hinblättern müssen. 

Mit paar Freunden zusammenlegen und am Meer zelten war da das höchste der Gefühle 


Es ist aber - etwas abseits vom Thema "Ausbruch" - interessant, welche Wege manche Leute einsschlagen, wo man sich manchmal fragt, was mit den Leuten los ist.
Meine Cousins und Cousinen z.B. sind alle bereits fest liiert, verheiratet und haben Kinder. Alterstechnisch sind alle 1-2 Jahre älter als ich bzw. 1 sogar jünger.
Auch Jobtechnisch sind sie alle sehr bodenständig. Von der Bankkauffrau zum Informatiker und Krankenschwester. Das ist natürlich nichts Schlechtes, aber ich hab mich immer dagegen gesträubt sowas zu machen, weil es mir auf Dauer wohl zu eintönig wäre.

Vorallem aber das "frühe Binden" ist für mich ein absoluter Graus. Kind & Kegel zu haben, bedeutet dann auch, sich stark einschränken zu müssen und Verantwortung übernehmen zu müssen.
Aber Letztere muss man sowieso für sich selbst oft genug übernehmen, auch wenn man alleine ist. Von daher kann ich da - erstmal - drauf verzichten.

Das aber nur so als Brainstorming neben dem Thema "Ausbrechen".


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

Urlaub ist ja schön und gut, die nächsten freien Tage werde ich auch in Wien bei ner Freundin verbringen und freue mich schon irrsinnig darauf 

Nur, was machen, wenn es aus irgendwelchenGründen nicht geht? Sei es jetzt als Schüler und weit und breit kein langes Wochenende in Sicht, oder als Arbeiter, wo sich der Arbeiter gegen spontanes Einlösen der Urlaubstage sträubt.


----------



## Terrascream (7. Juni 2011)

Sich einfach einen Tag freinehmen.
Das gehört sich zwar nicht..aber in der Not finde ich es ok bevor man einen Zusammenbruch erleidet oO


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es jetzt nicht nur Schulischer Stress ist - der allein kriegt mich eigentlich lange nicht mehr runter - sondern auch privater, das ist es, was mir momentan das Kreuz b richt. Wenn sich zwei der besten Freunde nur noch anzicken und man versuchen soll, das am Laufen zu halten, und die Breitseite abkriegt, wenn der Vter, wenn er heim kommt, nur am rumnölen ist... und so ^^ Wo das mit dem abschlaten nicht mehr klappt wiel irgendwo immer was ist.



hmm wenn jmd rumnoergelt hab ich das wundermittel ... einfach immer nur " ja " sagen und der person recht geben ... irgendwann haelt sie die fresse ... mach ich auch so ... gekonnt ignorieren heisst die devise 

zu den freunden ... die wuerd ich selbst mal zusammenscheissen und ihnen zeigen wie dumm ihr benehmen ist , obwohl das von der ursache des streits abhaengt ^^

und hey , nicht vergessen , seit ner neuen studie bauen shooter den stresslvl ab


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juni 2011)

Ich werd auch im Sommer eine Woche zu meinem Bruder nach Kiew, der arbeitet dort bei der Botschaft, daher kann ich da kostenlos wohnen, muss nur den Flug zahlen. Eine Woche ohne irgendwelche Gedanken, die über den Urlaub hinausgehen. 

Wenn ich dazu die Zeit finde. Denn von drei Monaten Semesterferien muss ich 1 Monat Praktikum machen, 1 Monat zur Daimler arbeiten und 1 Monat Hausarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm wenn jmd rumnoergelt hab ich das wundermittel ... einfach immer nur " ja " sagen und der person recht geben ... irgendwann haelt sie die fresse ... mach ich auch so ... gekonnt ignorieren heisst die devise
> 
> zu den freunden ... die wuerd ich selbst mal zusammenscheissen und ihnen zeigen wie dumm ihr benehmen ist , obwohl das von der ursache des streits abhaengt ^^
> 
> und hey , nicht vergessen , seit ner neuen studie bauen shooter den stresslvl ab



Och, das Wundermittel kenn ich, aber je nach Anschiss klappt das leider auch nichti mmer so, wies sollte. xD 

Zum Zusammenscheißen... nja... wenn die eine eh schon angefressen ist und so ist das schwierig, zumal ich dummerweise eher der Helfertyp bin (selber Schuld, ich weiß. xD ) 


Hm. Dann sollte ich mir wohl mal nen Shooter besorgen. Wobei. Von machen wird WoW auch als MMO Shooter bezeichnet (was auch immer das sein soll). Hilft das auch?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nur als kleiner schock im voraus ... die versicherung als arzt kostet im durchschnitt 250.000 euro im jahr und muss abgeschlossen werden BEVOR du anfaengst , also kurz bevor du dein diplom bekommst etc...
> 
> so hat man das uns jedenfalls gesagt



Die Berufshaftpflichtversicherung (ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass du diese meinst) kostet im PJ 50-100€ Jahresbeitrag. Als Assistenzarzt kommt es natürlich drauf an, in welche Fachrichtung man geht. Für Allgemeinmedizin, Neurologie oder Pädiatrie bezahlt man natürlich lange nicht so viel wie für Chirurgie oder gar Neurochirurgie (da können es als Assistenzarzt auch mal 2000€ Jahresbeitrag werden). Als Ober- oder gar Chefarzt bezahlt man natürlich weniger - hat aber auch dementsprechend mehr Gehalt zur Verfügung. Außerdem ist noch relevant, bis zu welcher Summe man sich versichern lässt. Also 250.000€ wären als Noch-Student wohl dezent happig und deutlich übertrieben. Mag bei euch vielleicht so sein, hier allerdings zum Glück nicht oO

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab ^^


Manaori, besorg dir Resident Evil 5. Du rennst eigentlich die ganze Zeit nur durch die Gegend und ballerst Zombies ab, es ist nicht gruselig und mehr Action-Shooter als Horror. Mir macht's hin und wieder wirklich richtig Spaß, sich mit nem Kumpel oder ner Freundin ins TS3 zu hocken, RE anzuschmeißen und gemeinsam zu ballern. Ist tatsächlich kein schlechter Aggressionskompensator.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

In den Sommerferien hätte ich auch Zeit wegzufahren und ich hab sogar eine Klassenfahrt am Start gehabt, aber ich hatte nicht wirklich Lust mitzufahren.
Von daher...

Vllt. mach ich wieder einen Kurztrip aber eher nicht. Hängt auch vom Wetter hier in Deutschland ab. ^^


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tip, da schau ich mal. xD Wieviel kostet's denn?


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

Mein Link

Ist ja relativ wenig.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Eben. Hab's beim Media Markt für 10 Öcken auf der Softwarepyramide erstanden, für das Geld find ich es wirklich völlig in Ordnung. Beim ersten Durchspielen haben wir auch ne Woche gebraucht (beste Freundin und ich), immer abends 1-2 Stunden, weil ich mir eben noch jede Zwischensequenz angeschaut hab und jedes Dokument lesen wollte. Sie hatte das Spiel schon durchgespielt und wir haben dann beim zweiten Mal (auf Normal, nicht mehr auf leicht) das Ganze unter 5 Stunden hinbekommen, damit wir die unendliche Munition für den Raketenwerfer freischalten konnten. Für den "Nicht-so-oft-Shooter-Spieler" wie mich war das Spiel für das Geld definitiv kein Fehlkauf


----------



## Arasouane (17. Juni 2011)

Es gibt 3 goldige "Regeln".

*1.) Die 3-Punkt-Regel *
kommt vom Klettern. Immer nur eines ändern (eine hand und 2 füße halten dich). Das neue festigen und dann das andere ändern etc.
Leider neigt man bei einem Overflow dazu alles hinzuschmeissen - auszubrechen. Damit schmeisst man aber auch alles(!) Gewohnte weg und das gab aber die Sicherheit.
Dan hauts einen so richtig aufs Maul. Mein Freund macht das seitdem ich ihn kenne: Immer alles neu, was am Anfang noch Hip ist (das dürfte der Frei Fall sein beim Klettern), bis das neue auch scheisse ist und dann kommt der Aufprall.
Also, kleine Schritte machen...

*2.) Glücklich ist nicht der, der keine Problem hat, sondern mit ihnen umgehen kann*
Dahinter versteckt sich schon die Akzeptanz, dass das Leben niemals rund läuft. Läufts richtig unrund, ist es gut sich die Probleme klar zu machen und dann fang mit dem einfachsten Problem an. Und nur dieses eine.
Wenn du diese Problem gelöst hast und es Dir in diesem Bereich bessere geht, steigt die Zuversicht und man kann das nächst größere angehen. Damit kann man den Berg langsam abgraben und lernt für die Zukunft, dass der Berg gar nicht mehr so riesig werden kann.
*
3.) Gedankenkontrolle - Mut zur Selbstliebe*
Es ist unbedingt notwendig auf die eigenen Gedanken zu hören. Wie redest du mit Dir selbst. Wenn du das hörst - viele Gedanken sind so automatisiert, dass man sie gar nicht mehr wahrnimmt, sondern nur mehr die Emotion daraf - dann prüfe, wie ein Freund reagieren würde, mit dem du genau so redest. Dann merkst du sehr schnell, ob das ok ist oder nicht. Falls du da Baustellen hast, gehe die als erstes an - es ist die wichtigste. Verändere deinen internen Tonfall, ermutige dich selbst. Verzeih dir, wenn du kräftig in die Scheisse gegriffen hast selbst. Unterstütze Dich selbst so, nimm dich selbst virtuell so in den Arm, wie einen Freund der gerade verzweifelt ist und tröste Dich selbst. Zusammengefasst: Liebe dich selbst. Klingt komisch - ist aber so  Wenn jemand in diese Thema tiefer einsteigen will, dem epfehle ich das Buch:"Methoden zur kognitiven Umstrukturierung."

Aber jetz muss ich wieder arbeiten 

Lg und alles Gute
Schurkl


----------



## Manaori (17. Juni 2011)

Oh wow, danke für den Beitrag, da stehen ein paar echt gute Sachen drin XD 

Hm, und ich bin drauf und dran, alles auf einmal zu machen *brummel* Das mit Wien und Arbeit klingt aber auch so verdammt verlockend.. eh... ja.


----------

